# Spyderco



## 1anrm (Dec 29, 2011)

My Spyderco(s)


----------



## 1anrm (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 1anrm (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Dec 29, 2011)

I absolutely LURVE Spydercos!

So far, I have a Paramilitary, 3 Manixs (2 sprint runs) a Delica, and an Endura.


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 29, 2011)

I would love to buy a spyderco ... with the harsh laws regarding knives in the UK I don't want to spend a night in the cells trying to explain myself. can you imagine when they empty my pockets and find flashlights as well??


----------



## Phoenixkh (Dec 30, 2011)

I have three Spyerco knives. My EDC is a Manix 2 G-10 with a combination blade. My other two are older stainless models with the inlaid rubber, at least, I think it's rubber: an ATS 65 and a 060 Stainless G-2. That is what is stamped or etched on the blades. I used them for years. I wish I would have kept them aside as they both show signs of wear and are no longer available. 

I also have a few Case and Buck very small pocket knives that I used to carry when I was in sales and had to wear suits. 

Kim

PS: I'm a noob so I can't post photos yet.


----------



## skyfire (Dec 30, 2011)

i just pre-ordered a limited run para 2 in orange G-10.
i had sold my digicam para2, but couldnt resist the orange. hehe


----------



## cummins4x4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Into Ti Spydies, current edc is a Ti Sage


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been EDCing the long discontinued Spyderco CoPilot for over twenty years.


----------



## Shooter21 (Jan 1, 2012)

here is my spydie collection


----------



## cummins4x4 (Jan 1, 2012)

shooter21 I have the Ti sage but whats the ti one on the right of it? I should do some new pics and post them:ironic:


----------



## Shooter21 (Jan 1, 2012)

cummins4x4 said:


> shooter21 I have the Ti sage but whats the ti one on the right of it? I should do some new pics and post them:ironic:


that's the Ti UK Penknife.[h=3][/h]


----------



## NoFair (Jan 2, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> I would love to buy a spyderco ... with the harsh laws regarding knives in the UK I don't want to spend a night in the cells trying to explain myself. can you imagine when they empty my pockets and find flashlights as well??



Spyderco makes several uk legal folders: The UKPK, the Urban and the Squeak 

I've had no trouble with UK police when shoving them mine.


----------



## Vortus (Jan 2, 2012)

I EDC a SS SE Harpy. I like the SS SE Spydies w VG-10 blades. Have a few, hope to have a bunch more as time goes.


----------



## robbobus (Jan 5, 2012)

I have paired down somewhat my Spyderco's. I currently have a Vallotton, Navaja, Gayle Bradley, para and a Terzuola slipit enroute. I've had a lot of the frn handled knives over the years and while my tastes have gotten a bit more spendy, I cannot say enough about them. My coworkers love the Centofante's, Delica's and Endura's they have acquired from me.


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 8, 2012)

NoFair said:


> Spyderco makes several uk legal folders: The UKPK, the Urban and the Squeak
> 
> I've had no trouble with UK police when shoving them mine.



NoFair is correct. Mohanjude the law in the UK is a knife which is non-locking and has a cutting surface under three inches or less is a legal pocket/edc knife. Of course don't go to pubs or football grounds or other places where an Officer could think you were carrying the edc knife as a potential weapon.

My preferred Spyderco is the Kiwi III Slip it with stag inlays on the handle. A very nice and useful fruit knife and general edc tool. There are reports that Sal at Spyderco is working on a production Spyderco Native which will be a slip joint. I have seen pictures of the prototype he allowed one UK knife forum user to play with. It looks like one that is worth having when it come out.


----------



## mohanjude (Jan 8, 2012)

Harry999 - thanks for clearing it up. I was mistakenly under the impression that there were 2 statutes that were in operation. One regarding the knives and the recent which is regarding what constitutes a weapon. I have been told that anything including a leather man tool with a knife could be a weapon if found on your person in a public place. I realise that you can try and justify why you are carrying it around but I was told that things are not as straightforward if it is found on you following a search and it is upto the discretion of the police.

In your response you say don't take it to the pub ? Is that because of this discretion that the police have.


----------



## NoFair (Jan 9, 2012)

A Leatherman with a locking blade is illegal to carry without a good reason in the UK. You do not have to justify carrying a non locking, sub 3" folder. The reason for not carrying it in a pub is that it might be a bit of hassle if you get in a fight and the police discover it on you when you're getting searched. If you haven't used it as a weapon you should be fine legally.


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 9, 2012)

NoFair is correct. Places where you are searched before entry are slightly different in that there they can draw the conclusion that you have the intent to use it as an offensive weapon. 

Apologies for going slightly off topic to others. To bring it back on track I have recently started to carry a Marbles Doctors pen knife. Jigged bone handle with a nice blade and a spatula which makes a great butter/spreading knife or stirring spoon. I wish Spyderco would make something like this. 

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveitloud (Jan 15, 2012)

Love Spyderco, really love the Paramilitary...


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jan 25, 2012)

Loving the Spyderco's - particularly the Paramilitary sprint runs.







Still looking for a similarly priced EDC light as easy to carry, easy to use, with as much performance.
Also have a couple Manix2's (regular and sprint,) and a Sage1.


----------



## riccardo.dv (Jan 27, 2012)

My new Pacific Salt. Very happy with it


----------



## NoFair (Jan 27, 2012)

Swapped out the black G10 scale on my M4 Military and made a G11 scale for it:





Considering carbon fiber in the future to save weight


----------



## jackthedog (Jan 27, 2012)

A few of my favorite Spydercos (and there are a lot)


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 10, 2012)

Here are three of mine.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 10, 2012)

Where are all the serated edged blades? I have a few old original Spyderco's from wayback.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Camaroman_99 (Mar 23, 2012)

I do love Spyderco's!!!! Got 8 of um (so far)


----------



## think2x (Apr 20, 2012)

Got my Delica4 in a trade of sorts a couple of months ago and now I'm on a knife buy/trading spree. :shakehead


----------



## Arthur (May 4, 2012)

Great pics.

I EDC a Spydie Vallotton and an old H1 sheepsfoot is the best cigar cutter I've owned.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 11, 2012)

I have a Spyderco Native III, an Endura, a Ladybug, and a Ladybug Salt. Unfortunately, no S30V blades.


----------



## think2x (Jun 24, 2012)

My ladybug "jumped" off my keys somewhere and is MIA but I've found a few more Spydies to keep the others company.





EDIT: I almost forgot the wife's pair of Spydies.


----------



## Beampower (Jul 16, 2012)

Some of my Spydies


----------



## WDR65 (Jul 18, 2012)

Right now I have 15............I think. Though there may be more. 1 Delica III OD is MIA somewhere in Bluffton, SC. I won't list them all but right now I'm carrying a Para 2 BK, a Dragonfly 2 Salt SE and a Manbug clipped to my flashlight. This covers my daily needs from rubber tubing to nylon strapping and I've been carrying Spyderco for 8 years. I'm still adding to the numbers also, eying a few more Endura's and waiting patiently for the Native 5 frn or frcp.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got a another harpy. Was given an older AUS8 Dragonfly that he found somewhere. Built in clip, serrated and had a rough life. It will take me a while to get the blade back in shape.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 7, 2012)

Spyderco's are great knives. In my time I've owned a Endura, delica, native, and salt. Currently I still have a Yojimbo 2 and a Centofante 3 in my edc rotation. I love the way spyderco's quality control is superb for a production company and the materials they use. (vg10 as a base standard is pretty friggin' sweet!) I'll try and snap a few pics while at work today.


----------



## dericdesmond (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello everyone. New user here, figured Id make my first post where I feel comfiest, 




Cheers
Eric


----------



## bushmattster (Aug 20, 2012)

Original SS Police, 2 Rookie G10's, Endura G10, Delica brown. Police G10 serrated in the near future.


----------



## Nice65 (Aug 20, 2012)

dericdesmond said:


> Hello everyone. New user here, figured Id make my first post where I feel comfiest,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, now I have a few knives myself, but choosing my daily from that lot would make me late for work each day 

Spyderco Gayle Bradley is roughing it in my pocket this week.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 23, 2012)

DSCF0399 by KarasuStatus, on Flickr


----------



## tjswarbrick (Aug 23, 2012)

dericdesmond said:


> Hello everyone. New user here, figured Id make my first post where I feel comfiest,
> 
> Cheers
> Eric



Welcome to CPF, Eric.

On topic, I now have:
Std and Sprint Manix2's
Sprint Para2
Sage1
Salt1

That gives me: CPM154, M4, M390, S30V, and H1 blades.















I thought I had a shot of the Salt, but it's not turning up. It's a yellow plain edge.
Oddly, I know I have no photos of the Sage, though it's arguably the prettiest of the bunch.

I think that's it for Spydies - but they're the ones in my pocket the most.

- Tom


----------



## dslteck (Aug 31, 2012)

I have owned several over the years starting with my first Delica in '97....or so. I have found my favorite combo and haven't strayed from it since. Para2 for work, CF Sage for play.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 1, 2012)

I still have my half serrated Delica I purchased in the early 90's. It has the built in clip that some claim can break off. Still in beautiful shape.

Bill


----------

